# STEROIDS FORUM > SARMs (Selective Androgen Receptor Modulators) Information Forum >  19 Year Old and Ostarine Cycle

## BMUS3

Hey everyone, I am 19 years old and I weigh 160 lbs and I am 5'10''. I want to experiment with the SARM ostarine, but first I wanted some advice from those experienced with this compound. People say that there is no suppression, therefore no PCT is required; however I don't believe this for one second. Too many people blog about being suppressed after finishing their cycle. I was considering taking 12.5 mg of of ostarine a day for 8 weeks. I currently have 12% body fat right now so I was hoping this would be fine, as I don't want my estrogen to aromatize. What AI if any should I take on cycle and what should I stack with it to avoid suppression if necessary? And is there any significant liver toxicity? I never drink alcohol nor do I take any medications that affect my liver.

ANother thing, I had surgery last year to remove my pubertal gyno which was very painful and I don't want to deal with that shit again haha. I also do not want to damage my endocrine system either so is this compound even worth taking? I have plateaued at 160 lbs for a year now and I am looking to surpass this. People say yo wait until your 25 to use steroids so I was wondering if I should do the same with ostarine. Please don't recommend S4, as I do not wish to impair my eyesight. 

Sidenote: I don't have a spleen either so my liver is compensating for it. Would ostarine be too much for me? I'm not looking to be criticized here as I have done my research. I just want personal experiences if possible. Ostarine looks good on paper, but paper is just paper.

----------


## PrettyPlease?

There is suppression at the dosage that are used. The no shutdown comes from clinical trials where the larger dosages are around 1mg/day not 25mg.day.

You are too young. No different than running a cycle of AAS in my opinion.

----------


## redz

I think you should pass on this option.

----------


## NACH3

Besides being too young.... It will suppress your natty test and imo any oral only cycle is a waste 

And you have plenty nary test running thru you to make gains... Reassess your diet/& training and check out the sections we have on them! GL

----------


## bobtail

If you have plateaued at 160 lbs at 19 years old, you are doing something very wrong or you have the worst genetics ever known to man. That's what I weighed at your age without every training and probably had a lower bfp. I'm also 5'10".
If you've been training for awhile, your probably OK there. Besides, there is plenty of info on that available so that leaves only one thing: diet.
You must have a really fast metabolism so your going to have to pound the food. I'm talking force feeding yourself. And forget all this clean eating BS. You need some calories! Eat like it's your last meal, man. McDonalds, ice cream, you name it. Just EAT!
Listen, I've been there myself and I've trained guys in your situation.
A young swimmer kid I trained went from 6' 165 to 210 in a year. That's 45 pounds in a year with visible abs!
The hardest thing to get across to you guys is that you have eat, eat, and eat again.
Let food be your anabolic and come back to this forum when you're 210 or better.

----------


## BMUS3

Thanks for the responses guys. Anyone else want to add some input as well?

----------


## The Deadlifting Dog

> Thanks for the responses guys. Anyone else want to add some input as well?


Yes, don't waste your time and risk your health.

----------


## enystrom

> If you have plateaued at 160 lbs at 19 years old, you are doing something very wrong or you have the worst genetics ever known to man. That's what I weighed at your age without every training and probably had a lower bfp. I'm also 5'10".
> If you've been training for awhile, your probably OK there. Besides, there is plenty of info on that available so that leaves only one thing: diet.
> You must have a really fast metabolism so your going to have to pound the food. I'm talking force feeding yourself. And forget all this clean eating BS. You need some calories! Eat like it's your last meal, man. McDonalds, ice cream, you name it. Just EAT!
> Listen, I've been there myself and I've trained guys in your situation.
> A young swimmer kid I trained went from 6' 165 to 210 in a year. That's 45 pounds in a year with visible abs!
> The hardest thing to get across to you guys is that you have eat, eat, and eat again.
> Let food be your anabolic and come back to this forum when you're 210 or better.


bump

----------


## enystrom

In the end, your too young, my first aas cycle was 22 or 23, which is still on the young side but I did fine, gained 30lbs on dbol and suspension plus pct. I was young and stupid, but I got results.

----------


## enystrom

> Yes, don't waste your time and risk your health.


bump

----------


## BMUS3

Steroids bind to all kinds of receptors, that's why they cause a lot of issues. Even if you cycle on and off of them, you might likely encounter some harsh sides. Some people may never get sides though and that's because of the their genetic makeup. 

The reason Ostarine is so appealing is that it binds SELECTIVELY to receptors in our bones and muscles. They also don't cause shutdown, but rather they cause mild suppression.

----------


## PrettyPlease?

> They also don't cause shutdown, but rather they cause mild suppression.


Again, not in the doses used for bodybuilding purposes.

----------


## BMUS3

I really do have confidence in ostarine. It's the only SARM I would consider taking right now, as other SARM's like S4 are very scary. Yellow to orange eye tint as a side of taking S4? Nah, nope, no thanks, but I'll think I'll pass that up. I'm planning on taking Osta with hCG and a test booster. I'll also have some Nolvadex on hand just in case, but I don't think I'll encounter anything too serious.

----------


## BMUS3

> Again, not in the doses used for bodybuilding purposes.


Are talking about 3mg of Ostarine? People didn't experience any issues at this dose. Anything above 30mg is liable to shut you down.

----------


## davidtheman100

> I really do have confidence in ostarine. It's the only SARM I would consider taking right now, as other SARM's like S4 are very scary. Yellow to orange eye tint as a side of taking S4? Nah, nope, no thanks, but I'll think I'll pass that up. I'm planning on taking Osta with hCG and a test booster. I'll also have some Nolvadex on hand just in case, but I don't think I'll encounter anything too serious.


Just a really dumb idea overall to do ostarine at your age..It will shut down your natural testosterone production eventually just like a steroid would but at a slower rate because it doesn't bind to as many receptors..Yet that means it will limit your gains as well...will make a VERY small difference in your overall physique..It's not worth suppressing your production of test when you could just train hard for 4-5 more years and visit the diet and training section and create a good natural physique in which you can be proud of so that when you start gear you will blow up..Don't support the in between like s4 and ostarine etc that shit is all garbage and the LEAST tested among individuals..I know ostarine was given to some aids/hiv patients but still studies are limited..You don't know what you'll be facing down the road with this crap...At your age i would be most worried about the suppression of the test though bc yours is already high and is basically begging for you to build muscle on your frame...

----------


## BMUS3

> Just a really dumb idea overall to do ostarine at your age..It will shut down your natural testosterone production eventually just like a steroid would but at a slower rate because it doesn't bind to as many receptors..Yet that means it will limit your gains as well...will make a VERY small difference in your overall physique..It's not worth suppressing your production of test when you could just train hard for 4-5 more years and visit the diet and training section and create a good natural physique in which you can be proud of so that when you start gear you will blow up..Don't support the in between like s4 and ostarine etc that shit is all garbage and the LEAST tested among individuals..I know ostarine was given to some aids/hiv patients but still studies are limited..You don't know what you'll be facing down the road with this crap...At your age i would be most worried about the suppression of the test though bc yours is already high and is basically begging for you to build muscle on your frame...


I don't ever plan on taking steroids . Too many sides to even consider that route anymore. I'm doing the ostarine soon and I'll keep this thread updated or start another one. Im confident that this cycle will go well and hopefully I can help others who are interested in taking it. I'm a guinea pig I suppose haha. There's a YouTuber named Josh The Trainer who makes videos about his "Cycle on Steroids" and he has no clue what the hell he is doing. He has some serious gyno from whatever he's taking. I know what I'm doing on the other hand, as I've studied steroids, SARMs , SERMs for a very long time now and I'm willing to test this compound on myself.

----------


## PrettyPlease?

> Are talking about 3mg of Ostarine? People didn't experience any issues at this dose. Anything above 30mg is liable to shut you down.


and what dose are you wanting to run it at? 3mg/day or less?

Even at 3mg per day, which is the highest studies dose, free testosterone was shown to drop 23%, and total testosterone dropped 43%. Now most bodybuilders are running close to 10x that dosage.

----------


## BMUS3

> and what dose are you wanting to run it at? 3mg/day or less? Even at 3mg per day, which is the highest studies dose, free testosterone was shown to drop 23%, and total testosterone dropped 43%. Now most bodybuilders are running close to 10x that dosage.


I'm planning on running it at 12.5 mg every day for four to six weeks depending on how things go.

----------


## PrettyPlease?

Well I am out on this one. I and others here have all advised you not to go through with this plan of yours. Best of luck to you.

----------


## davidtheman100

> I'm planning on running it at 12.5 mg every day for four to six weeks depending on how things go.


I guess i'm just wondering what the ultimate goal is? It's significantly weaker than AAS and you could make better, more keepable gains in the 6-8 week period without your test suppressed than you would while taking ostarine..I genuinely believe that

----------


## AR's King Silabolin

> gear you will blow up..Don't support the in between like s4 and ostarine etc that shit is all garbage and the LEAST tested among individuals..frame...


I agree on he is too Young, but sarms are not crap. BW will be good. Or much much better than AS. With a little trt-dose you will feel good aswell. Gains will not be the same, but i do belive it will give you gains With good BW. No RBC-worries.
A little pct ofcourse but serms do not **** up Your blood.

Im serious about doing a good sarm-cycle With a trt-dose when the spring comes myself. When i have recovered from the Christmas real shit cycle.

----------


## BMUS3

> I agree on he is too Young, but sarms are not crap. BW will be good. Or much much better than AS. With a little trt-dose you will feel good aswell. Gains will not be the same, but i do belive it will give you gains With good BW. No RBC-worries. A little pct ofcourse but serms do not **** up Your blood. Im serious about doing a good sarm-cycle With a trt-dose when the spring comes myself. When i have recovered from the Christmas real shit cycle.


I think I'll be fine haha. I have some nolvadex prescribed to by my doctor so it is definitely pharmaceutical grade stuff. I have 42 tablets remaining and each one is 10mg. How much should I take for pct? Should I get more?

----------


## bobtail

If your just bound and determined to give Ostarine a try, my sweet spot was 15mg. Working your way up from 5mg would be a good idea. Always use the lowest possible dosage to get the job done!
Ostarine was "ok". Nothing amazing but it works.
Keep in mind, I'm on TRT so that might make a difference. Blood work after 4 weeks of 20mg tabs of Ostarine was the same total test as before. But like I said, I'm on TRT.
And for God's sake, man, eat some damn food!

----------


## BMUS3

So today is day 2 and I don't notice anything yet as expected. I'm on 10mg currently and I plan on staying on this dose.

Actually I have noticed one thing, and that is that I always feel parched. My mouth feels dry all the time. I've been drinking a lot of water

----------


## Steroidman99

> Hey everyone, I am 19 years old and I weigh 160 lbs and I am 5'10''. I want to experiment with the SARM ostarine, but first I wanted some advice from those experienced with this compound. People say that there is no suppression, therefore no PCT is required; however I don't believe this for one second. Too many people blog about being suppressed after finishing their cycle. I was considering taking 12.5 mg of of ostarine a day for 8 weeks. I currently have 12% body fat right now so I was hoping this would be fine, as I don't want my estrogen to aromatize. What AI if any should I take on cycle and what should I stack with it to avoid suppression if necessary? And is there any significant liver toxicity? I never drink alcohol nor do I take any medications that affect my liver.
> 
> ANother thing, I had surgery last year to remove my pubertal gyno which was very painful and I don't want to deal with that shit again haha. I also do not want to damage my endocrine system either so is this compound even worth taking? I have plateaued at 160 lbs for a year now and I am looking to surpass this. People say yo wait until your 25 to use steroids so I was wondering if I should do the same with ostarine. Please don't recommend S4, as I do not wish to impair my eyesight. 
> 
> Sidenote: I don't have a spleen either so my liver is compensating for it. Would ostarine be too much for me? I'm not looking to be criticized here as I have done my research. I just want personal experiences if possible. Ostarine looks good on paper, but paper is just paper.



I said it in the past many times and I am repeating it again: Give your hands away from this crappy liver-toxic drug!

----------


## BMUS3

> I said it in the past many times and I am repeating it again: Give your hands away from this crappy liver-toxic drug!


I'm sorry I didn't update you guys. I've actually discontinued my use of the drug. It made me feel very sick after only two days.

----------


## davidtheman100

> I'm sorry I didn't update you guys. I've actually discontinued my use of the drug. It made me feel very sick after only two days.


Good. Not that anyone on a steroid forum was interested in you adding 5-6 lbs to your 160 lb frame over the corse of a month or two anyway lol

----------


## AR's King Silabolin

> I said it in the past many times and I am repeating it again: Give your hands away from this crappy liver-toxic drug!


Ostarine liver-toxic??..you have a link?

----------


## bobtail

I just think if your going to mess with your health, just do the real stuff.
I was popping 20mg Osta like they were m&ms for about a year and then one day, my bp shot through the roof. Took 6 months off and took just one and the same thing happened.
Never had that issue with test!
Not worth the risk in MHO.

----------


## jaysath

Sarms is crap don't buy into the fad

----------


## Nine91

Yeah if you're gonna enhance yourself, might as well do it with steroids .. I mean they are more reliable and more people use them. They are relatively safe if you use them right and you'll get a hell of a lot more gains. Imo it seems pointless to try and use other things expecting to get big when in reality, only steroids can do that if you use them properly. I had a buddy who did a bunch of research on creatine and was hoping to gain 10-15 pounds in a month or two from it.. Some might be water weight but supps and sarms are no substitute for steroids..

----------


## bobtail

And I would stay away from peptides, too. Not worth the cash and God knows what it's doing to you.
Real gear has years of research behind it.

----------


## AR's King Silabolin

> And I would stay away from peptides, too. Not worth the cash and God knows what it's doing to you.
> Real gear has years of research behind it.


Yes lots of Research to prove they are very bad News for you organs and Health

Peptides stil have min sides.

----------

